# Is the Husky Silent Flow a rebadged California Air?



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I've looked at the weight, decibels, motor specs, photos from every angle and it seems these two units are identical. Except the Husky is $169 and the California Air is $259. Does anyone have experience with the Husky to know where maybe some quality was shaved of the CA product?


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I just watched this: 



And this: 



Hard to tell but it seems to me that the CA is quieter….But it's hard to tell from just a few videos.
I wouldn't have a problem buying the Husky. They have a great warranty!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

CA is 60 db and the Husky says 68 db OUTSIDE, whatever that means. They look identical in photos. $90 difference makes the Husky attractive.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Of course the're the same.
Just like everything else we use today.
Any maunfactured item that we can purchase in America today is manufactured in Communist China, or some other country where brands mean nothing. Well, nothing other than a way to attract customers. Thats why you see a few familiar "brands" on some products. The manufacturers paid good money for those names that make their products appear to be produced by companies with a reputation to uphold.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

They look the same but then most air compressors look like other air compressors (Bostitch, PC, Dewalt pancakes). I imagine it's like lawn mowers where everything under a certain price point is made in one or two chinese factories with different paint jobs. One way to tell is look up parts and see if they share the same part numbers.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I have been researching these 2 compressors a lot and i have found only cosmetic differences. I believe they are in fact made by the same manufacturer in china, they even share they same model number. i think the decibel rating may be a gentleman's agreement type thing where the ca tools gets a lower rating than the husky . i will be picking one up friday at my local home depot on sale for 99 bucks. gotta love those yellow mark down stickers.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, DirtyMike - think I'll hit mine up today and look around.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

If you read the on line reviews the California Air isn't very good with some of the connectors and customer support stinks!

Tha Husky is a little better particularly when it comes to support!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I just snagged a Bostitch 6g w/ brad gun and hose for $98 to my door or I'd be looking for that Husky. Never find those deals at my local HD.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

They had ONE at $99 at my local HD. But I went to pick it up and it's too dang heavy for me to schleppp up stairs on job sites. I need something not a lot heavier than the PC pancake. Someone's getting a good deal, anyway.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Why not buy another PC pancake? People seem to like them.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

IT'S LOUD!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, it'll wake the dead.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I hear you. I started up the Bostitch in the house to test it and the dog ran for the backdoor.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Well as they say you snooze you lose, i went to my local HD to get one of these for 99 bucks, of course they had sold all of them.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*DirtyMike*, you lucked out, I read on line reviews and these both had support issues, Husky not as bad as California Air Products.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

yah i have read all the reviews for the ca and husky, good thing about buying from HD is they will honor that 3 year warranty one way or another if you buy it in store. if it pooped out and they didn't have any more in stock i could get a similar replacement. however Ca tools is a dishonest company so i am not sad to see that deal pass.

listen to audio levels change in this demo video right before they kick on their brand


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

just picked one up at semi local HD for 99 bucks. i couldn't pass up that deal. I was very surprised how quite this thing is, regulator is spot on and it builds pressure fairly quickly. the manager at HD said they are discounted due to them now being an online only item. after i put it through its paces and write a review.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm jealous - I need something more portable unfortunately.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Shame you need a lighter unit. That Husky seemed like a really great deal. Does the markdown mean they are discontinuing it completely, or replacing it with a newer model?

And I agree, dhazelton, most pancakes are just noisy little devils. I actually bought a HF unit years ago because of the same issues, needed lightweight but awful noisy. But I've owned it for years, and the only thing that went wrong was the switch vibrated loose, making it shut off prematurely. I don't use it that often, but it is great to have compressed air where you need it.


----------



## dddddmorgan (Apr 24, 2015)

I just posted my rant for my new air compressor.

Bought a small Rolair for $250 +/- out the door. Suffered with a PC pancake for years. "Suffered" is the right word.

I'm at a point in my life where I'm done with a less expensive alternative.

Check out some of the air compressor reviews, maybe something will interest you there.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Dan, badged as the California Air compressor at $259 I don't think anyone would consider it a 'less expensive alternative.' With grey paint and a close out price it's the same tool, just dirt cheap.


----------

